# Muriatic Acid to clean toilet bowl?



## EY926

I was wondering if anyone has used muriatic acid to remove the stains in the toilet bowl. I have a white toilet that has a light yellow stain where the water sits in the toilet. I have well water and it does have alot of rust in it. I have tried several things to try to remove the stain for example, bleach, CLR, vinegar, ammonia, rust out, and numerous other products but none have worked. The stubborn stain is still there. Bought some muriatic acid but kinda scared to use it.


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle

my husband has for me on occasions. We own a plumbing business so he does know what he is doing. He is asleep right now or I would ask him for some hints for you. One thing I do know is that he pours it in very slowly. It heats up the china and can crack it if you are not careful.


----------



## puddlejumper007

i have bad rusty water here also..i use the works tolet bowl cleaner and it does work...


----------



## Queen Bee

I use The Works in mine and it works also. I just pour it in, run the brush around and leave it for a few minutes.. I even cleaned one of our rentals that was in terrible shape. I purchase mine at the everything's a $$ store.. Cheap and it works...


----------



## marvella

another vote for the works- i have very heavy rust stains on evertthing. well, at least those things not covered by lime scale.

try the works. i think the muriatic acid might etch the bowl and make stains even worse and harder to remove.


----------



## majik

We're on a well too and keeping the toilet clean is a challenge. I use a combination of a store brand Vim-like cleaner, vinegar and a pumic stone. The pumice is the "big gun", and it works great.


----------



## EY926

Thanks everyone for suggestions. I went and bought "The Works" yesterday at Sam's Club. Cleaned the toilet with it this morning...let it sit about 10 minutes in bowl... and wow!!! My toilet looks new again. Once again :happy: thanks for making my toilet look new again!!


----------

